#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Let's build a wall

## Loombucket

*Day one*

Our old friend with the tractor arrives at the crack of far too early, to reprofile the side and back of the building area.



His English is worse than my Thai but we managed to communicate. He than managed a passable version of what I wanted.



It is still early when the team arrive, in the Company flagship, and start unloading.

,
This little beauty has the latest Isaan style, paint injected front hubs.



...and is loaded with high tech soil cutting equipment.



On first inspection, the crew seem to be a bit standoffish. The large chap is the gang foreman by the name of A? (like it's a question).



In truth, they spent a long time discussing such burning issues as why there were only four of them, just how much they were getting and dodging large piles of sand and stones that were being dumped all over the working area. Actually, we would have any number of twelve members of the gang, at any one time, on an ad hoc basis. After A left, the guys started to loosen up a bit.

That's God, the joker, on the left and Sing, the string man, on the right.



Here is Chit, the rebar man, making the all important soil test and a few holes for leveling poles.



The lads soon got on with it and started on the marking out.



Sing copied everything down into his notebook,



...and started to set up the first of many string lines.



Here, we hit our first problem. The preposed site wasn't square.

----------


## Loombucket

Fortunately, P & P are soon on the scene. Note the pink umbrella and Sing's look of 'ok, ok, just go away'.



Digging soon starts in earnest, after a trench has been dug in the sand pile.



The first lot of steel then arrives and my good feelings start to return.



At the end of the day, we have our first hole. Personally, I think it's a bit over the top and too far into the drive but I have learned to keep quiet.



Sing then makes a start on the fence posts down the long side.

----------


## crazy dog

interesting, how long is it and how much?

----------


## DrAndy

^ the thread goes on forever and will cost nothing

enjoy

----------


## Rigger

> At the end of the day, we have our first hole. Personally, I think it's a bit over the top and too far into the drive but I have learned to keep quiet.


Good Idea as if you want a decent fence your going to need some good strainer posts to pull against other wise you will end up with one of those fences were the barb wire is strung out like chrismas lights

----------


## spliff

Though he was building a "wall".

----------


## dirtydog

^Think you will find rigger is right looking at the posts.
Although that would leave no use for the rebar he has bought.

----------


## lom

I think he is taking down his old fence in order to make a wall instead.

----------


## baldrick

what is the price difference between a normal Thai brick monstrosity and a fence of cyclone panels ?

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Bloody big hole. Is this a wall or a football stadium?

----------


## Loombucket

It's blooming hot already and the chaps arrive with some, well used, multi-perpose, metal bars. That's Lee perched on top.



The old fence posts are recovered using a bit of metal bar and an old fan belt.



Then there's a rush to get the metal work started. Ties are cut,



...rebar is straightened,



....and knitting it all together commences. That is June with the one eye.



Meanwhile, Sing checks, and rechecks, the depths of the available holes with the string line. You can just make out the elastic bands that mark where the pillars will go.



Here is a rare shot of the 'Lower Isaan men's synchronised jodding team', practicing the high swing and giggle.



This one shows the differing levels of us and next door and why we need such a complicated wall. The level changes as we proceed through the thread.



By lunch time, we have the makings of our first pillars.

----------


## hillbilly

Come on now, I love these threads that show the reality of living and building in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## oldgit

A lot of work just to keep the three tortoise next to the barrow from escaping  :Smile: 
I love these building threads am waiting for you to do a Rolf Harris and say ''can you tell what it is yet''?

----------


## Loombucket

After lunch there is just one plate to finish,



...then it's all hands to the mixing tank.



Base pad goes in,



...gets jodded down,



...pillar assembly (sow) goes in and is covered up to the first binder,



...and so on down the line,



...and around the corner.



There is a small problem with the tree. The stupid Farrang wants to keep it. No probs, I was told, but it was to become a major headache for Sing.  :Smile: 



Back at the clubhouse, the team endure a quick game of who is buying the beer. It was to become a game we played every day. Most times A? bought it, but sometimes it was me.

----------


## Boon Mee

"At the end of the day, we have our first hole. Personally, I think it's a bit over the top and too far into the drive but *I have learned to keep quiet"
*
I have utterly no idea how I will achieve that feat.
Guess I've got to get one of the brothers-in-law to "point out their mistakes" - make him the foreman... :Confused:

----------


## blackgang

Yep, that will fuck you for sure, I ran my bro in law off when we were building, Thai do not understand and it is plain to see if you look at the houses, all the same faults and Thai think they are advantages. :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

i like this tread. sounds amusing. the Thai's [as well as most folks in Asia] are pretty pimative when buidling, but they get the job done in the end. 

love to see more

----------


## DrAndy

> all the same faults and Thai think they are advantages


Maybe they think that!

I have had some excellent Thai builders; I suppose you get what you pay for, as in most things

----------


## blackgang

I have spent my life doing all forms of construction work from a carpenters labor when was 16 to a master mech and Equipment superintendent at the end and owned a heavy equipment contract repair business and I have seen some fair construction in Thailand but have never seen "Excellent" Work done by Thai here or anywhere else in the world that they have worked for me.
That smoker I had built here was the closest to craftsmanship I have ever seem by a Thai.
Usually "Close enough is good enough" for them.

Fact is, it was Thai welders that did the welding on the Oil loading facility out of Basra Iraq that I had to pay 2 Rolex watches for Xray film of welds that did not pass from the Brit welding inspectors.

----------


## Loombucket

The temperature has dropped by about 25 degrees today and there is a slow start. Sing is sporting a new haircut and keeps his coat on.



Some of the team realise that they can shelter in the handy holes that were dug earlier.



Meanwhile, the pillars that were planted yesterday are blocked,



...filled and rodded.



After lunch, they actually make a fire and start to enjoy themselves.



Suitably de-frosted, the team leap into action and start digging holes down the back.



After a frenzy of activity, most of the team go back to the metalwork. The two chief hole hiders get to dig a little more. Here for the Khaan at the front,




...and here for the Khaan at the side. The young guy at the back is Nuy.



As soon as he can get in the trench, Sing chips away at the, still soft, pillar,



...exposing the bottom binder. This will give the khaan something to hang on to as it drops a level.

----------


## sunsetter

good stuff, awaiting more

----------


## danno5

Looking forward to another Loombucket thread! :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

Thanks everyone.

After a spot of metalwork, the team gerd themselves into a frenzy of inconsequence, and plant frames all along the back wall.



God kept up the pace, and had the others in stiches. 



By close of play, we had frames all along the back. They are talking about putting the front Khaan in tomorrow, so I need to get some shade and a chair sorted.

----------


## Archer

LoomBucket 
Can you please tell how many miles The Wall will be and cost estimate?
And when will Pink Floyd come play?

Cheers
/Archer

----------


## blackgang

LET'S BUILD A WALL.

Said by Joe Stalin in 1945 at Berlin Germany

LETS TEAR THIS WALL DOWN.

Said by Ron Reagan 1985 at Washington DC.

----------


## Archer

> LET'S BUILD A WALL.
> 
> Said by Joe Stalin in 1945 at Berlin Germany
> 
> LETS TEAR THIS WALL DOWN.
> 
> Said by Ron Reagan 1985 at Washington DC.


And Pink Floyd actualy did it in 1990  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> LoomBucket 
> Can you please tell how many miles The Wall will be and cost estimate?
> And when will Pink Floyd come play?
> 
> Cheers
> /Archer


The wall will be metres, not miles, and I have the costs somewhere. To be honest, I'm having enough trouble finding all the pic's, so please be patient.

Pink Floyd have, as yet, not replied to my e-mails, but we did play the 'HeBeGeBes' version of Michael Jackson's (RIP) 'Off the wall', when we tested the lights near the end.

----------


## Loombucket

I oversleep and by the time I have downed that 'all important first coffee' and found my shorts, the front trench is looking crowded.



Khaans are being tweaked so that they hook onto the uprights,



...and here is the first one in position.



Where the level drops, you can see how it starts to fit together.



The first of the long sides is threaded though the uprights.



Meanwhile, they have started shuttering the front and Sing is busy making some spacers to maintain an even width.



Complicated twiddly bits at the right angle and everything wired together.



Shuttering and fine tuning takes the rest of the morning. A splash of water (Nam) ...



...and we're off



As the gloopy mass nears the top, the spacers are plucked out,



...and the top is smoothed off.



The first thousand blocks then arrive and are carefully placed into two large piles.



The two guys at the back are desperately trying to keep ahead of the rapidly advancing collum of gloop, 



...as it heads towards the first turn.



At the last minute, the advance is halted by an unexpected bit of wood that drops off and gets buried, forcing A? to show off his skill with a tape measure.



That's pretty much it for the day. Walking round a bit later, I noticed that they had blocked and filled the back pillars already.



It was then that I realised what Sing had been going on about when he said 'not square'. These two posts are the line of the, as yet, unstarted other side. Notice that it goes through the garden.  :Sad:

----------


## Loombucket

It's another hot one already and the photos and the notebooks don't tally. We have nine people running amok, divided into two teams. Khun Sing has some personal problems, my wheelbarrow has been secunded, again, the gass has run out in the kitchen and 'some kind person' has unplugged the charger for the camera. Other than that, we proceed as normall  :Smile: .

Covers off, Sing makes a start on tweaking the pillar rods.



Extra binders are added and the site is carefully measured to get a uniform size for the pillars.



Khun Lee then goes into hyperdrive and starts laying bricks with gusto.



Meanwhile, around the back, there's a spot of 'good old fashioned time wasting', before the main event.



It seems that we are waiting for this important bit, so that we can make it to the corner,



...and the conga line advances a bit further.



The last mix of the day,



...and the subsequent rush to pour it. Notice the wall in the background that the others have managed.



A shot from the front balcony.



A bit of bad news, my wonderfull, Isaan style wheelbarrow has suffered massive bearing failure. Whilst the bearings are not exactly high tech, it's still a pain and the lads are forbidden to borrow it again.



The news is taken in good spirit. In fact, they are still laughing as they pull off down the drive.

----------


## Archer

> The wall will be metres, not miles, and I have the costs somewhere. To be honest, I'm having enough trouble finding all the pic's, so please be patient.
> 
> Pink Floyd have, as yet, not replied to my e-mails, but we did play the 'HeBeGeBes' version of Michael Jackson's (RIP) 'Off the wall', when we tested the lights near the end.


Sorry about the mile. I just read another thread about farangs "stealing" land from the poor farmers in Esaan :mid:  
Nice pitures, are this the same crew that built you house?
Will you put anything on top of the wall to keep out the "wild animals"?

Cheers
/Archer

----------


## smeden

nice pics keep them comming        :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> (is) this the same crew that built you house?


No, this lot are from a moo ban about 5Km away





> Will you put anything on top of the wall to keep out the "wild animals"?


Maybe some railing at the front.

----------


## Loombucket

After the dissapointingly poor performance of the camera batteries, yesterday, I am in no mood for trifles. I stride about with some sort of purpose but the team doesn't want to play. The decent brickie and the joker are on another job and the others are behaving like someone has died. Lacking the necessary language skills to make respectfull enquiries, I bide my time and mooch about looking for wildlife. Then I notice that we have had a visit from the hard wood batten fairy.



I have no idea what they could, possibly, be used for, yet.

Meanwhile, down at the wall site, the covers are off and Khun Chy, the Apprentice, has drawn the short straw. He gets started with enthusiasm but is painfully slow.



At the other end of the garden, Sing is preparing the ground for the back beam and, late arriving, Somchai prepares to burst forth with his own vairiations of laying bricks like a loony.



Chy makes it past the tree.



Here is a close up of the metal hook that goes trough the pillar frame and hooks onto the blocks either side. When the blocks are the right hight, and there is room to move, the linking rods will be wired to a binder so that when the pillar gets poured, the blocks will be solid.



The back beam goes in and my attention is drawn to the handy looking crow bar. Good for lifting concrete methinks.



Somchai has gone into hyperdrive.



By Lunch time, Chy has managed three courses at the tall end,



...and Chit is making good headway shuttering the back beam.



The block Elves then arrive with another thousand, or so.



...and the team knock off early, for some reason. At last we get a smile.



Late in the day, we can see where all the blocks have gone.

----------


## Loombucket

Today, they say, it is going to rain and the Company want a decision about the last, not square side. They say that they can get the tractor over later today, if only I would make up my mind. I had not realised this, of couse, because no one had actually mentioned it.

"Off with the last post", I cried, in the style of some mad king.



With a real sense of urgency, or pre-rain excitement, the lads were throwning themselves at it.



They got the beam poured in double quick time,



...just before the rain started.



This was a good excuse for a little down time,



..and the odd nap.



It rained for about an hour, then there was a little of the 'wiring the block links to the binders' that we dicussed earlier.



The tractor then appeared and Sing marked out a new line with rope and a few, well placed, plastic bags.



I've been struggling to remember the guys name, not that it makes any difference, but he did a good job and the loss of a part of the front garden didn't seem quite so bad. Gate will have to open on the other side though.



Meanwhile, out the front, the boys enjoy a spot of gossip over the garden wall as the water pipe level gets another look-in.



Extra metal is cut for the pillars and stuff,



...before the hevens open again and we have to shelter in the porch for an adhoc master class in base plate construction.

----------


## Loombucket

No work today. No excuse offered but I suspect that the Company thought that the ground would be a tad damp.   :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

We have a skeleton crew of three and the first job is to get the covers off the back beam,



...to enable the sight board to be relocated.



Once the string is back into position, block laying recommences.



We hit the wall with the usual two pronged attack,





...but it doesn't last. Real, Isaan style rain is soon upon us and the lads make a run for it. More of a slip and slide really.



The locals have the same idea, but that's it for the day.

----------


## Loombucket

It's a little soggy underfoot and we are, nearly, two days behind. Much to be done so we start with a spot of measuring,



...and marking out, for the 'last side' pillars.



Leaving the team to get on with the digging, Sing sets up the surviving tressle, produces an electric plane and starts adding wood shavings to the floor?????



All is revealed,



...it's half of a two part pillar case, or mould.



These are put together rapidly as the other half of the team alternate between digging,



...and hiding from the sun, which is well hot.



Planing over, Sing carefully measures,



...and marks,



...so that the cases can be put on,



....and wired together.



Cracks are filled with wet cement bags rammed in tight.



Here is a view inside the mould.



It's Nuy's turn to pour the gloop,



...and he does a pretty good job.



The last side has been dug, planted and poured,



and the guys are all a bit knackered. Time for a beer.

----------


## DrAndy

fuk me Loom, that is a wall to end all walls

I love the make do and mend attitude of the village workers. They can knock something up out of scraps and it works well

I was watching some builders making a wall in the UK, essentially the same. They had all sorts of premade jigs and spacers, but the wall looked the same in the end. Saving worker time becomes paramount when they are being paid £8+ per hour

----------


## Mathos

This really is a brilliant thread LB.

Deserves plenty of credit and appreciation for the careful and interesting work you are putting into the same.

Cheers and thanks.

----------


## Loombucket

> that is a wall to end all walls


Thanks. We looked at many different ways to do it, but decided, in the end, to go with the stronger, more solid approach.





> This really is a brilliant thread


Praise indeed from an exellent role model.

----------


## Loombucket

We're back to a skeleton crew and I make a mental note to speak to A? if he stands still long enough. Anyway, the covers come off the bottom bits of pillar,



...and are quickly recycled.



The others are making fittings for the mid beam. Here are the links.



These are than slipped onto two bits of bar and then walloped with a big hammer to close them up.



Once we have the required length, it is slipped into position and wired to everything else.



Hooks are then added,



...and the shuttering is applied.



More rods than your local bait and tackle shop.



The view inside the pillar by the tree.



Time to fill the trench. Sing rams it down hard to get all the air pockets out,



...and finishes with a trowel.



As we get close to the tree, the guys are taking extra care. Cement is getting a bit thin on the ground and we don't want to run out yet.



Later, Sing gets to play in the tree,



....before pouring the rest of the pillars down that side. The yellow conduit is for the wall lights. The yellow stuff is not waterproof, like the blue stuff, but ok for hiding in a pillar.



We end with the usual rodding, using a spare bit of bar, the same hight as the pillar.

----------


## BKKBILL

Was wondering how forms would be attached to the block wall. Thai's really do solve things in the simplest and most convenient way. Again another great thread Loombucket

----------


## Loombucket

We've gone three days without a sign. A? tells me that it is not a problem, as he is sure that we can finish on time. He forgets to tell me that they are doing another two jobs, for richer people, at the same time as ours. I keep quiet.  :Smile: 

Anyway, The team rip the covers off the mid-beam section and Sing carries on with the all important rod tweaking.



Somchai gets started on the, already, dwindling pile of blocks,



...and the new boy, Goon, starts repairing the hose pipe with bits of old motorcy inner tube.



God poses for his mugshot (his mrs was delighted),



...before making his way down to the last beam assembly point.



Nuy is busy cuttin blocks down, to make up the thickness of the mid beam.



Somchai quickly puts them in a safe place.



Having tweaked his rods, Sing starts cleaning up the pillar stubs at the back of the high wall. He dresses the tops with a bit of pug, so that the top beam framework will sit nicely in position.



Back on the beam, the channel has made it to the other side of the drive,



...the last section is just about ready,



....but it looks like rain, a lot, is nearly here.



We make it to the last turn before the wind starts blowing.

----------


## Archer

Hi Loom
Thanks for the update. How many days was this wall building projected to last? (ie how many days are you behind schedule?)




> _Last edited by Loombucket : Yesterday at 02:02 PM. Reason: Sticky keys (sounds like a place in Florida)_


My keboard has built in spelling errors.

/Archer

----------


## DrAndy

It is good to see a happy bunch of workers; glad you treat them with respect and some humour

I was reading a post by Miggins where he was complaining about his "shit" workers. For some reason, he could not fathom out why, they walked off the job and left him to it. Obvious innit?

----------


## Loombucket

> How many days was this wall building projected to last? (ie how many days are you behind schedule?)


The job was supposed to take fourty days. That included all the walls to 'being painted' standard, steps down to the rear archway and a runner beam for the gate. We have, so far, lost four full days, due to 'other work' and one whole and two half days due to rain. Not the end of the world and about the same as we lost during the start of the house build.






> It is good to see a happy bunch of workers; glad you treat them with respect and some humour


Absolutely! Their needs were small. Fresh water, with ice, every morning and top-ups. A bit of shade that they can all get under to eat their food and enough room for them all to take a nap afterwards. Sometimes I would go to the little shop next door and, after I could pronounce their names properly, handed out little bottles of red bull. Sing always had coffee.

Being accepted by the team brought other rewards, such as 'being allowed' to stir the concrete mix ( "I made some of this myself " * Blows on knuckles and rubs on chest*), a ride in the Isaan style business buggy, the odd child round to play, honest answers from the crew and access to the after work drinks club and simple conversation.

----------


## Loombucket

The rain is holding off today and the crew get a good start. Somchai is back on the blocks,



...assisted by Nuy.



It is just starting to look good,



...when I am called away for a quick 'half hour'. Most of the day later, and in serious need of food/shade etc, I arrive back to the fully shuttered 'last side of the ground beamwork,



...and a spirited discussion in the front porch. This had been going on a while although, to be fair, they are sheltering from a little shower here. 



"Ten people come tomorrow, make many water" said Sing. "Goodie", I thought.

----------


## Loombucket

Preocupied with finding room for ten workers to eat and nap and scuttling about with two water pots with ice, I failed to notice that it was quite late when the team eventually arrived. Both of them. I had to laugh to myself.  :Smile: 

Anyway, Sing and Chit quickly errected the woodwork for the front pillars.



Sing was not about to have his ears tickled by the Bamboo and hopped on top, of the wall, to prune a few bits off.



Once the area was more easily navigated, the front pillars were poured quite rapidly.



After that, there wasn't much that the two of them could do and, in any case, the cement was all gone. Here, Sing catches up on a little quality time and Chit makes a few more links for the top beams.



This bucketfull should keep us going for a while.



Then Chit has a nap and Sing shows off his skill with the cutter,



.....and then the walloper.



The powder fairies came a little late. The poor little things must have been knackered after this lot.



At least there'll be no excuses tomorrow, I think to myself.  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

It's another glorious Sunny morning and Sing is too busy to make it today. The last lot of blocks have arrived as well as these ones with holes. I had to count them four times and broke one just tapping it with a stick.  :Sad:  



The others run about recycling pillar cases and putting up a makeshift scaffold so they can reach the top of the wall.



The bottom support rods are teased out,



...and the rest of the pillar is cased up.



Somchai perches on the Electricians ladder and narrowly avoids giving Chit an Isaan style, workers rinse,



...making it as far as the tree, without mishap.



After lunch, we get started on the last ground beam, but we are running out of stone.



Not to worry, it's a long push to the mixing tank anyway.



There are quite a number of steps in this section and a certain ammount of care was necassary to get the levels right. The guys do the best they can but it would have been better to send a few more hands.



In full flight and trying to finish.



Here at the join, it looks like they ran out of gloop just at the last.



I decide to keep quiet, again.

----------


## johpam

Hi Loombucket,

Just a thought if you have not painted the fence yet and IF you are going to render it why not put colour in the render and never having to paint it again (well never is a long time)

Cheers johpam

----------


## Loombucket

^ A good point johpam but painting gives a surface that can be cleaned and can be, slightly, glossy. I am wanting a strong white on the inside, to bounce light off. There are other considerations as well, but you will have to wait and see.   :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

There's a rush to get the covers off the last beam and examine it in detail.



It looks a bit suspect and will need a lot of time to get the bricks right.



Sing will have his work cut out when he gets back but, for now, the team turn their attention to the back wall. God acts as pug boy and keeps them amused.



Chit concentrates on working with his old friend the hammer.



Progess is rapid and punctuated by extra breaks.



After lunch there is some carefull measuring,



...and Jet gets started on the vented blocks. Shame about the rain.



It looks bad...



...but doesn't last for long. Flip flops off to provide some traction and we're off again.



We manage a couple more courses before tea. This is where the archway will go, hopefully.

----------


## Loombucket

Time to rename this thread "The wrath of Khaan".  :Smile: 

It's in the wrong place, the steps are not right and it is causing a lot of problems for the crew. In fact, the only person, even remotely happy, is me. I restrict the open laughing to a minimum, as I don't want to cause offense.

We start with carefull measuring,



...string lines,



...and tentative block placement.



Somchai makes a start down the wild end.



Meanwhile, Jet puts the top course on the vented bricks at the back.



The lower, mid-section doesn't look too bad,



... but further up the hill, it's a scape off.



The boys then enter into a spirited discussion about what to do, not that I understand anything apart from 'Me Die', cannot do. The new pug man, in the fetching blue wellies, does not say a word all day.



It's late in the day before they finally get themselves sorted out.



Fortunately, A? pops round with his Son, some beer and news about Sing that brightens the team up a little.



It seems that Khun Sing has been in Bangkok to see his girlfriend, his second wife and the Mother of his kids. Apparently he likes to hit them, but couldn't understand why they left him. His kids are being looked after by the Woman next door. Anyway, he will be back after another day. Poor kids, I thought.

----------


## cambtek

Great thread this.
I have just had a wall built in cambodia and the difference in building techniques is stark.
My wall turned into somewhat of an epic but in the end was nearly finished  so i shouldnt grumble.
My khmer bushmen posing as builders used traditional khmer building methods,khmers love building huge walls.
I had bought the old sliding gate,2.4 high and 3 metres wide that was to sit in the centre of the front wall.
So the wall was to be 28 courses high,just higher than the gate.
Khmers pour watery slurry of sand and cement on the ground and then pour a beam on top of the ground about 300mm high with reo for the columns at about 2400 centres.
So the wall is already 300 higher than anticipated and worse because of the slope.
Then they pour the columns and lay the bricks to suit.
Golden rules of khmer construction are then bought into play.
1.never use a string line,water level or spirit level when laying bricks.
2.always ensure that some reo pokes out the top of the column,if one used a water level this would not happen.
3.never calculate quantities properly so there are constantly more demands  for extra  sand,cement and aggregate.
The silly barang did the brick quantities so the 10,000 bricks I ordered never needed replenishing and we had about 400 to spare.
Wall was finished,well nearly because we forgot about those wings you wanted at the front so we built them half height and ran out of cement so we couldnt render them.
The gate slides and will for a while but the beam that contains the steel angle that is slides on is cracking already as a vehicle has crossed it a few times.
Oh,you want to bring vehicles through the gate on to your property....I had to buy 12 trucks of fill in order to bring the ground level up to the top of the beam(small truck $12,about 3 metres)
I am about to build a house on the block which is on the banks of the bassac river about an hour from phnom penh so I will start a new thread next week when I get home to phom penh.
I have realy enjoyed looms photos and text.
My wall cost about $33 a lineal metre rendered one side,unpainted.

----------


## DrAndy

that post will make all those Thai builder bashers a bit sad

----------


## Loombucket

> I will start a new thread next week when I get home


Glad to hear it and don't forget to include lots of pictures. I thouht I was having problems, but your story sound a bit of a nightmare.





> that post will make all those Thai builder bashers a bit sad


That's true. We complain about the Thai standard of workmanship, because we are comparing them to our experiences in the western world. It would seem that other parts of Asia are worse than we can imagine.

Good first post cambtek, why not pop over to newbies and tell us a little about yourself.

----------


## Loombucket

A? hangs about in the morning, making sure that the pillar shutters go in the right place. Not sure about those passion killers, prezzy from his wife apparently.



We have three guys on the wall,



...Jet on the conduits,



....and Chit on case recycling duty.



Nice to see June back on the case.



Just before lunch, the guys are starting to slow,



...but they have been working hard.



The view from down by the lake with most of the rear covers in position.



Jet gets the pouring of the back under way...



...and Somchai dresses the tops of the side pillars, ready for the top beam.

----------


## Loombucket

Blissfully unaware that the sordid details of his private life have leaked onto the webwaves, Sing make a triumphant return and starts work on one of the larger gate pillars.



This is firmly attached to everything else around it.



With a crew of ten today, we are looking to knock the block work on the head.



Chit is still going strong in the case department.



Here we can see the framework for the top beam, in position on the front wall.



Carefull measuring is necessary to maintain the correct gap,



...and so it goes on away down the length.



Meanwhile, back at the wall, things are starting to look like they may well finish soon.



This last bit at the front has caused a few problems, note the little bits at the bottom.



Time to get some pouring done. We start with the big pillar. It makes a lovely noise as it goes down, like a giant rain stick.



At the same time, we have a go at the front half of the soi side,



...followed by the rest of the back wall.



Then we start on the front top khaan.



At this point, Lee notices that the large pillar case is trying to do a runner. No one can stop and help him,




So he liberates the remaining bits of rebar and starts to shore up the case.



Top and bottom.



This proves to be an expensive repair, but it works and the pillar is topped up.

----------


## dirtydog

> So the wall was to be 28 courses high,just higher than the gate.


That I assume was your working out, you got it wrong because you didn't take into account the beam, maybe it would have been better to just give them the finished height you wanted and let them work out the materials?

Anyway loombucket, nearly 2,000 views on how to build a wall, quite amazing  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

It's another 'leap into action' day and we start with removal of the top beam cases so they can be recycled around the corner.



The hard part is banging out the distance pieces.



The covers also come off the back wall. This pillar was not rodded or fully loaded. It's not the end of the world, but it will need a lot of tarting up.



Back at the side wall, the case is slowly advancing towards the tree.



If we peek inside, you can see the loose ends of the pillar have been bent over and tied into the little 'railway line' at the top.



The line reaches the tree. If you look closely, you can see a Black chested Sloth, not normally found in this part of the world.



Time for a spot more pouring,



...and a few more odd pillars.



After lunch, it's time for a little more groundwork. First some ramps. Note the neat scaffolding passing through holes in the handy wall.



Next to the ramps, we have some holes.



This pic is for the benefit of the camera man, who is busting to use the gents. They all will have proper cement bases, just like the other pillars, just in minature.



Here is the line, suitably planted. The two down the end are playing 'splash my feet if you can'.

----------


## Happyman

Nice thread ! 
 went down that road a couple of years ago and it all rings true !  :Smile: 

PS. There is a complete absence of yellow buckets on site - I feel sure that you could have done a deal on our fellow poster Loy Toy and saved a few baht ! 
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Loombucket

> There is a complete absence of yellow buckets on site


They supplied their own buckets, it's the only reason that they got to keep them. I think they chucked the leaky ones over the wall when they left. 





> Anyway loombucket, nearly 2,000 views on how to build a wall, quite amazing


Thanks DD, I'm quite impressed myself.

----------


## DrAndy

Buckets are disposable items in Thailand

we bought 25 for our first construction job; we were left with 5 at the end!

----------


## Loombucket

Sing charges on to the site like a loony and mounts the back wall, still wearing his helmet. Not sure why but he was agitated about something.



Nuy and Somchai then arrive and started taking the cases off the beam. Here, Sing is ammused, while the others have one of their famous spirited conversations.



Shortly afterwards, the lads demonsrate their acrobatic skills, whilst trying to remove those distance pieces.



Sing then starts to recycle the cases,



....Nuy starts filling in the holes,



...and Somchai starts the long process of tarting up the edges.



At some point in the morning, the metal man drops off the runner for the gate. It's just a bit of angle iron, with a few bits of metal welded on, but it looks promising.



In the afternoon, we get on with more wetting,



...and khaan stuffing, up to the corner.



The setting Sun on the setting pug, for all the art buffs amoungst us  :Smile:

----------


## Archer

Great thread this. Please keep it coming.

Are we measuring in inches or cm? It would be nice to know when I start planning my own wall next year (or next next).

Cheers.
Archer  :Wall:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Are we measuring in inches or cm?


The world uses centimetres nowadays.

----------


## BKKBILL

> Originally Posted by Archer
> 
> Are we measuring in inches or cm?
> 
> 
> The world uses centimetres nowadays.


And here I thought it was metric. Silly me.

----------


## gusG

They actually use both here.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

when you buy wood from a secondhand yard, they sell it in cubits, which was equal to an arm length, in the old days

nowadays it is known that 

*1 cubit = 45.72 centimetres*

however, they round it up to 50cm now. They still call the wood 4", or 6", so it is always a lot of fun

----------


## johpam

Hi Loombucket,

Looking at that one shot with Sing climming over the fence what will you do to make it secure?  Glass? Electric? Barbwire? Dogs?

Cheers johpam

----------


## Archer

> Originally Posted by Archer
> 
> Are we measuring in inches or cm?
> 
> 
> The world uses centimetres nowadays.


Then try buy wood in Denmark now a days. I thought we went for the metric system 100 years ago. Same gos for plumbing.




> when you buy wood from a secondhand yard, they sell it in cubits, which was equal to an arm length, in the old days
> 
> nowadays it is known that 
> 
> *1 cubit = 45.72 centimetres*
> 
> however, they round it up to 50cm now. They still call the wood 4", or 6", so it is always a lot of fun


I have long arms - do you think I qualify for additional discount?? 6x6" and 270 cm long - you got it.

cheers
/Archer

----------


## DrAndy

yes, it is a very nice wall

but what is the point of it?

----------


## BKKBILL

It will keep the cows in or is that out.

----------


## Loombucket

> yes, it is a very nice wall but what is the point of it?


A very good point and a fair question. The original design of the wall was to retain the vast ammount of soil needed to have a flat area around the house for LoomB's formal garden. On the complicated side, of the wall, there is quite a difference in hight between us and the soggy area next door. On the other three sides, there is also a change of level that is not so pronounced.

Secondly, in combination with a decent gate and a Dog, it will keep out undesireable Cows, Dogs, Sales persons and family tribes. Thirdly, it will make the inmates feel more secure, especially when we get perimeter lights, including families with young kids. I have already had to rescue one Irish boy from a small barbed wire massacre and two German/Thai girls from the lake.

Later, in my life, I will need a small area that I can manage, all by myself, whilst the hired help, plants and weeds the farm bits to the front and back. Lastly, some parts of it will have murals painted on it, some parts will have backlighting and support paraphanalia for the water features and bits of it will support mirrors and the odd one-sided statue. Other than that, it's just a wall.





> what will you do to make it secure?


Dogs, thorny bushes and, if necessary a shotgun  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

We have four guys today and the first job is to un-case the left gate pillar, to make sure that it suffered no ill effects after the two things fell out with each other. It needs a little tarting up but is otherwise ok.



Sing then cleans up the back pillar tops,



...Chit beats out another of his percussive solos,



...and Goon and June practice a few more moves on the beam.



A spot of improvised scaffolding work, allows them to set the cases along the back wall,



...and a modified large case is errected for the other gate pillar. This one *was* heavy.



The belt and braces approach was a great improvement and featured extra support rods and a filling line, to save ruining Sing's spare tape measure.



Time for a quick mix. Goon is a real apprentice, as opposed to just a pug boy. Chit was keen for him to learn the important art of creating a working mix that didn't have to scaped from the bucket.



There was a big storm comming our way, so here we are 'getting a wiggle on'.



Another of those 'quick' dashes to the market meant that I missed the pouring of the other big pillar, but I was back intime to see the Sa-tep pillars blocked and topped up. If it doesn't rain, I thought, it could get really interesting tomorrow.

----------


## Loombucket

It *Did* rain. It started about two in the morning and didn't let up untill about three in the afternoon. I reckoned that no-one would show up and thought that I might start clearing up a little. In reality, it just wasn't safe to leave the path. Another day lost, oh well.

----------


## Loombucket

It's, understandably, a big soggy this morning, but we have a seven strong crew to make up for it. The case comes of the big pillar. This little wall will have the house number and stuff on it.



Lee is trimming the sides a bit, to get a good seal for the last little pillar tops.



June and Nuy are recycling the top cases. You can just see A? as he hangs on to the wall for support and makes encouraging noises.



Jet has been tweaking the lower wall attachment points, ready for the next stage.



With the sun full in his eyes, Sing adds a few binders to the remaining loose bits of rebar,



...and Blue Wellie Man wires them together.



Back at the high wall, simple cases are made and placed on the earth ramps.



The rebar is bent over, binders are added and wired in.



The assembly is then wired to the attaching points,



...and the whole thing is earthed and blocked.

----------


## Loombucket

Chit and Jet have been making some complicated 'boxes', to house the top stubs for the front wall. These are now nailed and propped into position.



Time for some gloop, so we start at the back,





..then move to the front,



..then they heave the whole lot..



..over to the steps,



...and get them finished.



They really earn their beer today and I am promised a full crew tomorrow. There are three pillar tops and one top rail to go, before we start on the 'making nice'.

----------


## Loombucket

It's the last pouring day. A? wants all the timber returned to the depot ASAP. The big rumour is about a mega rich Fallang with nine Rai of walls (and possibly, more money than sense). We have ten men with a lot to do today and I can't keep my eyes on them all at once. We'll start with the arch. 
Jet grabs some old planks and makes a frame. We find a bit of something flexible and discuss and mark the basic shape.



next, some old wooden distance pieces are nailed on,



..some hardboard is appropriated and a strip cut. The bloke turned out to be well human and thanked me for helping. Traditional old Thai, wouldn't smile for the camera because I am not family. Fair enough.



The strip is affixed to the wooden blocks,



...and the frame is nailed and propped into position. The phrase' Pig's ear' sprang to mind,



...but the hardboard was only there to stop the gloop from falling through. Now the rebar is pulled into shape around the mould,



...binders are added, tied off and the conduit bent to fit.



Not bad for a first attempt. Sing is keen to point out that it will look great when it has been 'glooped' and tarted up.

Here we are suitably glooped.



Meanwhile, in other places, the usual stuff has been going on. Hammering,



Tweaking,



Dressing,



Genuine Isaan style, wooden trough construction,



..and pillar casing.



Jet and Somchai has been quietly working on the straight edges all day, but at this point, the camera died. Everything got done though and I will start the process of recovering all the half buried bricks tomorrow, maybe.

----------


## Loombucket

After the flurry of excitement yesterday, it was inevitable that we would have a few days of relative boredom. Trying to get action pix of builders making straight edges is about as exciting as watching paint stay wet. However, it had been a personal challenge to try and get a shot of Lee smiling, laughing would be even better. This morning, I shuffle out from under my rock, minus by glasses, front teeth and shorts. I should have tried it earlier.



Anyway, *cough* as I said, everything that has an edge, will have a nice sharp edge and the bits inbetween will look fantastic when they are filled in. This takes a long time. Sing makes a start by the gate,



...and builds a fancy top.



Everything was checked and rechecked. Several times I found myself thinking, 'why didn't this man build our house'?



Edging moves around to the front.




Then we had a small pond start to develop by the water feed pipe. I did the usual rushing about to find the shutoff valve. Where was it this time?
On it's side in the trench....Brilliant!



I offered Sing my sevices as child minder fo a day and he moved the whole lot to the front of the wall, mended the pipe and hid it in a deeper trench. Consequently, we ended up with the proper job we should have had in the first place.

----------


## BKKBILL

Interesting to see all the PVC at the meter here in BKK all exposed piping around meter is brass.

----------


## Loombucket

Funny old day, Sing and Lee turn up a bit late and just hang about. A? pops in and reclaims one of the mixing tanks and mutters something about money. The parent Company won't cough up for wages and can he have a sub. Alone in the house (again) and unable to locate the promise, I fob him off with white lies. I ring the parant Company, messers P & P but they are all out for some 'religious thing'.

Meanwhile, Sing has raided the brick stash and is busy kicking up the bottom beam at the front.



Lee is still on the uprights.



After a short while, the bottom beam has been transformed into a thing of beauty,



...but the rain catches us all by surprise. Sing is up and the house at the time but Lee carries on for a bit, because he is drowned already.



That is it for the day and they don't come back the next day or the day after. Some 'religious' thing, I think.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, it is "beer worship" day

----------


## Loombucket

I was expecting something major today, something to do with the Elecricians promising to come over and start the wiring. I had heard on the grapevine that the 'rich Farrang' was having cash flow problems and I was hoping for a full team to turn up here. It was no suprise, however, when Sing and Lee turned up alone and without a smile or a word. They seemed happy to carry on working, but I was begining to notice a distinct change of mood.

A further raid on the brick stash, left over from the house build, and we start in nextdoor's garden,



...and down the run.



This is followed by more of this,



...and more of that.



I get a bit concerned when they don't come up to the house for lunch. Instead, they clear some scub, make a nice little shady patch and have a picnic.



Lee has been overheating,



..so they sit there for several hours. I can't really say anything, as they are sub contractors working for a sh*t Company. Later, Lee makes it to the turn by the back wall,



..Sing is...somewhere else.



Hopefully, that's the last of the boring stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> yes, it is "beer worship" day


Quite possibly I'm afraid. That or the Company is just going bust.   :Sad:

----------


## slackula

> That or the Company is just going bust.


That might not be too bad, if it happens  perhaps you could negotiate a direct rate with the workers and save a few baht getting the job finished.

----------


## Loombucket

Here is a shot of my new alarm system. This little fellow cheeps and then shoulder charges the window, when it is time to go out and get on with it.



A? then arrives with God, to reclaim the Company timber.



A's English is pretty basic, but I understand the tale of woe. A little cash to pay the men. This takes a little time to organise, he signs the promise and the mood is lifted. A quick telephone call, or two, brings every available man, and Sing's Daughter Pui.



Every available man turns out to be three, but it's the thought that counts and it's better to have a pug boy even if he is Jet's Son with two days experience.



God stays on to recycle everything,



...before starting on the arch. I can't wait to see it naked.



The phrase' Feck Moi' springs to mind.



So, while the guys blaize away outside, Pui is treated to food, games, a movie, sweets, more games and a nice rest.
The men concentrate on the pillars by the tree, chasing the shade and talking about the money.



At going home time, Pui doesn't want to leave and poses with her Dad for a decent picture. Dad shakes me by the hand, gives me his best smile and remembers the only bit of English I have managed to teach him. "We'll be knee deep in Men tomorrow".

----------


## Loombucket

The Electricians are coming!!!  :Smile:  Whilst I am not waiting with baited breath, 9,10 and 11 o/clock pass without a sign. They make it in the morning with 14 minutes to spare and start threading the wires through the conduits,



...and fixing junction boxes.



At precisely 18 minutes past twelve, they stop for lunch.  :Sad: 



I am keeping a close eye on the cable, as I bought it myself. This is the power stuff, the switching stuff is a bit thinner.



At about three'ish, the 'Engineer' rounds them up, drags them out of the cafe and proceeds to show off his technical skills. He manages an, almost, faultless display on how to waste silicon sealant. Note the hard hat and machinists safety glasses.



Meanwhile, the others are making a reasonably good job,



...actually fixing the conduit to the walls.



They seem to be plagued with self doubt, however, and spend a lot of time speaking on the phone or sitting doing nothing.



It starts to get late.



They loose the tin of pipe glue and then the only screwdiver of the right size. The phrase 'Yippie-I-Oh-Ki-Ay' sprang to mind and then it was too dark to see. Working with LoomB's head torch, they make the other rear corner but it is pitch black.



Eventually, they have the wits to use their car headlights but I have seen enough. They ask for money for whisky but go away with an earfull.

----------


## Loombucket

Time to apply a little render or S-cap, as it is known locally. This is where the cement gets all used up. First, a good wetting so that the pug will stick,



...next, the lads start to smear the cement carefully over the damp blocks. Lee has managed one panel already.



After the cement goes tacky, the lumps are evened out using a straight edge.



The holes are then filled and the whole thing is smothed out using a metal float.



Water is flung on using a small brush and a sponge is used between the metal float and the wall. This can take ages.



The desired finish is then obtained using a small brush. Note that the electrical box has fallen off the wall already.



One side of the front wall took most of the morning. After lunch, and sporting a new pair of trendy shorts, Sing arrives to show them how it's done.



The extra man makes all the difference and we are soon down the other end.



They start to slow down towards the end. As this is the front, it's vital to have a good finish because this is the bit that everyone will see, they all said. 



Here just getting a 'showroom finish',



...and using up the stuff left over. How I have missed that smile.

----------


## UpTooYou

Nice job!  One thing the asians can do is render, the conduit for the power, I have noticed it has been blue and yellow, is there a certain grade and color for power and communication?  In Australia white condiut for power/Comm, yellow is for gas and blue for water.

----------


## Loombucket

^Yes, pretty much the same in England. In LOS, they tend to use what they can get the cheapest. The yellow stuff is used for electrics inside as it is not waterproof and there is no confusion as there is no gass to pipe in. The blue stuff is water pipe and that is waterproof. I told the Cowboys to junk the yellow stuff and do a proper job, if they wanted to be paid.

----------


## Loombucket

We start with a raid on the remainder of the woodpile. The surviving 'horse' gets an upgrade and another is rapidly assembled, so that the tops of the pillars can be reached with a degree of safety.



Jet is the slowest and starts at the bottom,



...Lee gets the full benefit of the morning sun,



...while Sing slips round to the shady side, to carry on with the edges.



Chit doubles as pug man and waterboy. Note that we are all avoiding the inside corner. This is where the top-up, decent soil will go, if it ever gets here. I force myself to remember that this is Thailand and the fact that we have been waiting for the good stuff for a year or so means nothing.



A bit more splashing,



...and sponging.



Later on, Nuy tries a complicated ballancing act on the horse and falls off. I just missed it but caught the reaction of sympathy from his team mates.



Sing still has one or two personal problems and works alone all day,



...but at the front, we are ready for the metal man.



We are going to have some little railings along the front. Nothing too fancy, just something that looks good and blends in with the gate.

----------


## Loombucket

Time to take the surviving woodwork back to base. The guys load up the state of the art, Isaan style, pick-up and ask me if I fancy a ride. How could I refuse?



Guys, and girls, if you ever get the chance for a ride in one of these, you will understand my passion for them. Licencing laws mean that you can't drive them in cities, or from one Province to another, but hey, they are fun for a short hop. Anyway, here we are hammering up the road,



...and here is the author, loving every minute.



It was no surprise to find that 'base' was a patch of ground behind some fancy places,



...marked by a, long since, abandoned digger.



The lads unload and I wander about, thinking that you only get to see places like this, when you go around to see 'her Mum' for the first time. A simple shed for livestock.



A half pretend log cabin, belonging to the owner of the 'ground'. This has the usual outside kitchen, one big room and a good view of open fields on one side.



It's time to go but I insist we stop for a beer to say thanks. I have to leave the camera in the truck because the owner did 'not want to have photos of his kids all over the internet by morning'.
Susequently, it's late by the time we get back and the others have been working hard.



It's a nightmare round those holes,



...and require lots of time 'scrootling aound' to get a nice finish.



With the benefit of a full team, and three that have had a relatively easy morning, the left side of the arch is soon completed.



Just before lunch, we are treated to a display by the Isaan growndworkers mickie taking team, playing 'spot your mistake'.



After lunch, the team move inside the wall. A little cleaning of the corners, using a chisel made from an old inlet valve.



Sing makes a convicing platform and is back to edging,



..the others overfill the pug tank,



...but it doesn't take too long to empty.



In the middle of all this, the earth man pick his moment.



Full earth dumping will take place tomorrow if we can agree to quality and price. The quality is what we want, but I will have to stand there and check each truck, as it dumps. Serves me right for going out and having a nice time.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

Great fence and story telling thread Loombucket. Funny thing about self portraits I always pictured you with black hair.  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

^Thanks very much. I started going grey when I was a teenager, beard went white shortly after I started work. Hair hasn't seen black for twenty odd years now and my Father was the same. Better than baldness, I reckon.  :Smile:

----------


## carlbraun

Hi, congratulations for your wall which is of good quality and look straight and right.
The fact that you check the work every day is maybe a reason for this result...

"Excuse my English that is not very good..."

But ( sorry for the but, I don't want criticize but just give some information ) it could have been better, the problem with better things is not only the quality of workmanship and management but the cost...

- I only see DB steel bars ( plain steel bar ), the DB bar should be the rebar links between RB bars ( reinforced striped bar ) and not the main steel structure ( at least for the ground beam and foundations )
Even DB have a big difference quality (and price) depending on the density, SD 30 is cheaper than SD 40
millconsteel.com/product-deform.php?lang=en
millconsteel.com/product-round.php?lang=en


- what is the quality and brand of the cement for the concrete structure ?
Need to be of portland quality
by exemple at cementhai the portland quality is the elephant (chang) while tiger ( sua ) is for the walls.
cementhaionline.cementhai.co.th/cs/newhome.jsp#

- should use a concrete vibrator ( from 2000B ) instead of a piece of wood but need 20% more concrete volume. Better but not necessary on a fence wall with not a lot of pressure on it.

- wall blocks. 
I hate red bricks for a house (for thermal reasons) but for a fence wall it's much stronger and less cracks.

- water tube.
Blue PVC connected to your meter is not a problem but between the meter and the house should be black ( orange one is for protection of underground YHH electric cables ) HDPE ( high density polyurethane ) 
For main water blue quality is ok ( EVEN FOR INSTANT HOT WATER ) but green is better.

- electric tube : white, yellow or grey (very bad quality) but why use blue water tube ?
the junctions boxs inground should be waterproof or if difficult to find filled with resin or good clear silicone but not only silicon on the outside, on the wall it's ok but not inground.

- inground drain ? not sure if you need one or not.

Thanks for this good thread and cannot wait to see the end...

Cheers ::chitown:: 


PS : as a new member the forum didn't allow me to post inline weblinks

----------


## DrAndy

well said Carl, but it is only a country wall

hope it lasts!

----------


## carlbraun

yes DrAndy I know.
These info are for construction in general, but in ground electric can be dangerous for a kid..., and I have already seen some walls finishing their carriers on the neighbor land...

----------


## Loombucket

Thanks carlbraun, I can't really answer most of that. The cement was the right stuff, I sent some deliveries back. Yes, the bar could have been a bit thicker in places. I put a certain ammount of trust in Khun Sing and Khun Lee, who make walls for a living. The others double as Farmers and Taxi drivers. The electrics were done by Cowboys and they did not like being told to 'bladdy do it again', by a Farrang with a cert. in Health and Safety issued in another country. If I could/have to do it all over again, I will do it myself when no one is looking. But I am ahead of my self....

----------


## Loombucket

An early start to the day has been thoughtfully provided by the soil man who is obviously suffering a broken alarm clock. Soggy heaps of black stuff are waiting for my inspection. This is known locally as 'Ban Samur', and is quite a strange brew. When dry, it is rock hard but goes powdery on top. When it is wet, it spreads out like thick soup and levels itself. Think of it as potting compost with attitude. It's hard to find, expensive but great for anything that grows.



The loony in the tractor came free. He raced about, looking important, oblivious to any other living thing that got in his way.



Our construction team rapidly evacuated to a safer place, outside.



Counting and checking the trucks was pain, but trying to stop the tractor from causing damage to my nice new wall was a different bucket of trout. He was too lazy to remove the earth cutter at the back or the headphones from his ears.



The truck drivers weren't a lot better. I had giving the man in charge specific instructions and marked out the no-go area. When one guy pushed me out of the way and got stuck in the grey water tank, I, sort of, lost it big time.



Meanwhile, the crew were still smearing away, oblivious to the ranting and raving, coming from over the wall.



By lunch time, I had calmed down a little bit and took in the drivers view of the great green beast. I thought about various forms of revenge, but settled on taking some of his profit, to pay for the ruined tank.




Here is the before and after scapping view, with an idea of the new soil level. There is a complicated Isaan style, rubble trap, around the tree.



When we finally got rid of the loony and the soil man, we had half the guys dig out the bottom by the wall, to make it easier to render. God was quick to make a few model annimals, out of the clay like stuff.



Man on Buffarow anyone?

----------


## Dean

Concerning inground drainage, I had my house built on one rai, with the house at the highest point and the ground slightly sloped.  I had a wall built around the perimeter and just a concrete gully at the back, sloped toward the corner, where it drained to the creek in back.  I had standing water in the front after heavy rain, so 9 months later, they came back and built a sloping gully in the front and side, leading to the drain in back.  I don't have any water problems now but it took me 3 weeks to get the yeard back in shape after the worker left.  My only other regret was not choosing a type of light right away for the two posts on either side of the sliding gate to the house.  They were wired for lights but I waited for 18 months before finding 2 teak lights to but there.   The same electrician that wired the house cut the two wires and ran two new wires from the electrical box on the side wall, to the posts.  The wires on top of the side wall didn't bother me but having wires on top of the front, finished wall did.   I had a couple of inches of concrete added to the top of the front wall to bury the wires.

----------


## English Noodles

So how much did the wall cost per meter? 

And great thread, thanks.

----------


## Loy Toy

Fook Loomy that coonts stealing a few of my buckets and I am not joking.

You could of got a clearer picture and for criminal ID.  :ourrules: 

Anyway great thread mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> great thread, thanks





> great thread mate


Thanks very much.  :Notworthy: 





> how much did the wall cost per meter?


If you can bear with me untill the end, I will do a complete breakdown.

----------


## Loombucket

If things had worked out better, weather wise, this would have been the last day, but hey. It was dark, this morning, when I was dragged kicking and squeaking from my bed. There was a familly burning and I was required to attend. Subsequently, it was a bit late when we got back. The team were just finishing off the remainder of the back wall,



...up to the corner.



Sing had taken his MIL to hospital and Lee was wrestling with the edges that kept dropping off.




Before he left, Sing had been tarting up the arch, spending a lot of time 'getting it right'. Not the best looking arch that I had ever seen, but you won't find another one like it, anywhere.





I chuckled to myself, thinking that the metal man would have his work cut out making a gate for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

With his MIL suitably repaired, and ready for another stint of childminding, Sing sets up to edge the step wall outers,




...Goon demonstates the art of water application, using his feet as a splash bar, then treading it down safely.




For the hard to reach places, he takes carefull aim.




Meanwhile, down the other end, Nuy starts in the corner,





...but the pug won't stick because the wall isn't wet enough.




The water boy soon appears,




...and sorts it out.





The extra earth is causing a few problems, as the guys prefer to stand and work. Unfortunately, there's nothing to be done at this stage. The soil is only available at certain times, miss it and it's another long wait.




That's Nuy complaining that he keeps getting his nuts caught on the float.





It's not really funny,  :smiley laughing:  and he is soon able to carry on.

----------


## English Noodles

> If you can bear with me untill the end, I will do a complete breakdown.


Perfect, thanks for the effort. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

fuk me Loom, this set of pics and words should be gathered together and sent out to all builders worldwide

who needs experts to build a wall!  just get a bunch of locals from any village and let them follow the pictures

----------


## Loombucket

We have some serious rain in the night, and as you can see, it has hammered the front garden a bit flatter. 



I am prepared for the call to say they are not coming but they duly arrive, junk their shoes and start making a noise about 10.00 ish. Traction is difficult but I follow the rut caused by the barrow wheel, past all the dead roots that came free with the soil,




...down to the end and around the corner.




Lee looks decidedly not ammused, but he has managed one panel already.




Sing is in no mood to party either.



Moving around to the stepped wall, the mood is somber. At least they are still working.




At the back, Lee is giving his holes the most loving care and attention that I have seen so far.




At this point, unable to raise a smile, even from the joker, I squelch my way back to the house in time to take delivery of another fan, for the guest room. I recognise the delivery person, who speaks a little English. He trots off to have a few Thai words to the workers and all is soon revealed. The Company will not pay up untill the job is complete. The big rumour is that P. & P. are going down the pan and A? is not taking phone calls. Wonderfull!!!  :Sad: 

This last one of 'The Bent Brothers' practicing for a season in panto.



Then they packed up early, refused a beer and dissapeared leaving me more than a little worried.

----------


## Loombucket

The good mood is back and the team carries on like yesterday never happened. We start with a full assault on the remaining inside bits.



A splash of the old wet stuff,




...and some tarting up between those nice edges, 



...to the derision of some of the older hands.



Meanwhile, alone on the outside of the wall, Sing is attempting to add some bricks to the bottom of the floor beam, with his phone stuck firmly to his ear, "hello teelac..." he does this for most of the day.



Later, Lee starts doing a similar thing, but without the phone.




Back to the fun side, and sporting a Manchester United sweatie shirt, Jet is attempting to tart up Goons tarting up. Scraping the side,



...and then the top.



June is practicing his Dragon impersonation.



The new pug boy is very quiet but, at least, has the decency to give me a smile before home time.

----------


## Loombucket

A? stays to watch today, and is quick to explain that the reason that he was not taking calls was due to ' a herbal preperation' that gave him magic powers in the bedroom and left him utterly knackerd, for three days. He promises to get me some and I seriously think about going for a visa run. Not that I actually need one.  :Smile: 



Sing is adding a few bricks around the top of the gate pillars, to make it look a bit more fancy.




God is filling in the scaffolding holes on the high wall. Stuff in a brick,




...smear a bit of pug over, well away and ready for the top coat.




A bit more tarting up, at the edge of the original soil heap.




Back at the front line, Jet is tarting the last of the pillars.





Up by the road, it doesn't look too bad at all.





Before he goes, A? says that tomorrow will be the last day and the mood is a very good natured one as Sing treats the team to some pillar tarting lessons,




...whilst the others take it easy.

----------


## Loombucket

A? arrives early and announces that he is expecting to get paid the remainder, of the contract, before his team leave tonight. My thoughts were something along the lines of;

'No, our contract is with the parent Company, we will pay them when they have finished every thing. If we pay you, I doubt if the Cowboys will bother to come back. Anyway, you can't finish the wall, the back steps and the drain by the tree, let alone the Khaan under the gate, as agreed, today, as there aren't enough men'.

This unleashed a torrent of shouting, abuse and all manner of threats, mostly from the g/f who went on for a full 90 minutes. Notice Sing's body language, that gives this away, a bit.



I felt a bit sorry for A?, as he was only doing what he had been told to.




In the front garden, the team sat and waited patiently, making a few more clay figures for A? junior.





Just beyond the wall, out of sight of the boss, there was much ammusement.





...and then they were gone. I had to wait several hours, get the bus into town, wait while various shoes were tried on, etc, etc, for the full translation to emerge. A? would drive over to Mr. P's house and get it sorted. We would be 'taking out a paper' on the Company. The Thai equivilent of initiating legal proceedings. Curiously, I was more worried for the welfare of Sing's latest romantic interest.

----------


## shunpike

> ...and then they were gone. I had to wait several hours, get the bus into town, wait while various shoes were tried on, etc, etc, for the full translation to emerge. A? would drive over to Mr. P's house and get it sorted. We would be 'taking out a paper' on the Company. The Thai equivilent of initiating legal proceedings. Curiously, I was more worried for the welfare of Sing's latest romantic interest.


Forgive me, I'm not quite clear on this..you are "suing" the Company? Has the Company been stiffing A?'s crew? (not paying them?) Is it that the Company has taken your money but not payed the workers? If this is the case case wouldn't A? pursue the Company as well?

(by the by, I enjoy your building threads...read the house build in one go..fantastic!)
 :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> Is it that the Company has taken your money but not payed the workers?


In a nutshell, Yes.




> If this is the case case wouldn't A? pursue the Company as well?


We were given to understand that A? has been having problems, of this nature, for some time. If he pushes too hard, he runs the risk of loosing a lot of work. If he doesn't push hard enough, he could end up loosing his skilled workers. Difficult choice when you have two young kids, a Wife and a farm to think about.




> read the house build in one go


That's a lot of reading, glad you liked it.

----------


## English Noodles

So did we get an idea of the price per meter for the wall? :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> So did we get an idea of the price per meter for the wall?


Not quite yet.   :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

Okay, I read through your house build thread last night, very interesting but out of my price range for what I want to do next year, I'm looking to try and build something for about B1 million. Only going to be on a half rai of land I think and I want to put a similar wall all the way around, I have no idea how many meters of wall that would be though as I have just started looking in to the building side of things here. I also don't have much of an idea about building so I'm going to try and do as much homework over the next 6 - 12 months as I can. A learning curve of frightening scale for me I'm afraid. :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

Loombucket - I’m still not clear on the suing think. Will you be involved in that or are you covered by making the payment to company. This crap goes on around the world.

English Noodles - If you are going to fence 1/2 a rai it would be about 120 linear meters give or take.

----------


## Loombucket

We were taking a few days holliday at SIL 2' place in Korat when we got a garbled call from Sing. There was no power to the water pump?????. We manage to get back in time to catch the team finishing the high wall.




Crows eye view.




A? has thrashed out a deal with P. & P.. They will finish the steps to the gate, the drain by the tree and the gate pillar tarting. They will not do the Khaan for the gate, due to the lack of knowledge regarding cables. When P. & P. get the lights up and running, A? will come over and pick up the rest of the money. The only problem is, no one knows when that might be.

The team then load up the 'van' with everything, including all the sick barrows,




...stuff left by the house builder,



....and all the metal bits.



A? checks to see that everything is loaded and promises that Sing, Lee and Goon will be back tomorrow.

----------


## English Noodles

> English Noodles - If you are going to fence 1/2 a rai it would be about 120 linear meters give or take.


Thanks, Bill.

----------


## DrAndy

> Okay, I read through your house build thread last night, very interesting but out of my price range for what I want to do next year, I'm looking to try and build something for about B1 million. Only going to be on a half rai of land I think and I want to put a similar wall all the way around, I have no idea how many meters of wall that would be though as I have just started looking in to the building side of things here. I also don't have much of an idea about building so I'm going to try and do as much homework over the next 6 - 12 months as I can. A learning curve of frightening scale for me I'm afraid.


 
It may be an idea to get help

maybe your architect can oversee some of the work, or project manage the whole thing

----------


## English Noodles

^I will do.

----------


## baldrick

another excellent building thread by loomy

what is the logic of having walls like this ? is it just for longevity ?

wouldn't a galvenised fence with a hedge last as long ?

----------


## crippen

Face man !  Face. ::chitown::

----------


## Loombucket

Lee and Goon make a start on the ground drain by the tree. It took a fair bit of digging,



...but they manage a reasonable job after a couple of hours.



I go around later with a shovel and barrow to collect the good soil. Meanwhile, at the back, Sing has been making some steps, down to the gate. I love his, 'on holliday' shorts.



Goon mixes the pug out the front and then brings it round in Sing's three wheeler.



Not long afterwards, the steps are waiting for their last touch-up and the usual brushing. As long as the foundations are ok and the steps don't sink too much, I am happy with the result.



Just time for a spot of pillar matching. Sing holds his last masterclass in our front garden.



Then it was time to say goodbye.



Actually, we all went down the road and got pissed. That is, I got hammered on 4 Lowcows and two Changs, danced with the Headmans maid, fell over a pig and made a right twat of myself. The others were crying with laughter. Later, I was assisted home. Regretably, there are no pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## shunpike

Excellent thread Loomy...who'd a thunk building a wall could be so captivating??

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I am happy with the result.




I'm sorry, but I wouldn't be. You'll regret not having the same sized steps when you break your bloody neck one day.

----------


## BKKBILL

After  fifty some days an excellent wall build we end up with steps like this. For shame for shame.

----------


## Loombucket

> You'll regret not having the same sized steps when you break your bloody neck one day.


This is true. The step up from the land is far too high and it needs something at the bottom to even it up. Also, some sort of anti-slip and a railing. I plan to have some sort of path down to the sala by the lake, at some point, so I will attempt to join the bottom step with the path. Failing that, I will knock the whole lot out and do it again myself.





> ......we end up with steps like this


Yes, it looked a little better when it was finished, but I seem to have lost that photograph.

----------


## Loombucket

The Electricians are comming!!! I would get excited, or engage my enthusiasm, a little more, but we've been hearing similar tales for ages. Today they do actually put in an apperance and start taking the fittings out of their boxes and putting them together.



The pretty one then goes around and drills holes for all the screws. Here he poses for the crowd, atop the arch.



Later he sits, for ages, and cleans his designer shoes.



The new guy was more annimated than the others. Nice shirt,



....shame about the standard. Are you going to solder that?



We are starting to look a little better buy the end of the day,




....but there was more shouting to come. The men wanted some more money because *'it looked like it was finished'*.

After I had done with chuckling, I popped inside to check my face in the mirror, just to see if the words ' Fleece me', had started bleeding out from under the grease paint on my forehead. (No, still safe.) I really wanted to shout and throw things, but settled for something safer. "Tell him he have one week or he take us to court to get money", I intoned, with my cheesiest smile, and politely escorted them off the premises.

----------


## Loombucket

It's dragging on, so some degree of cleverness was required. We bung the Headman some cash. He invites a personal friend, who just happens to work for the Government, over for lunch and they both pop round to see 'the Farrang House'. We invite Wife and son of Mr.P to stay for the weekend. Wife is Daughter of BIL 2 and will be translating for her supper. Son has sweets, a movie and a Grandmother to keep him amused. 

The Electricians arrive, followed by the metal man and his team. LoomB goes around the back way and locks them in. The Government man was pompus and arrogant, ate all my cheesy crackers, wanted 5k to have his photo taken, but well worth the hassle. He was looking forward to a return visit, having a drink or six and watching the lights being turned on. "Tomorrow", they all said.

Meanwhile, the metal crew have unloaded the railings and set up their paintshop in the dining room. They quietly sit and add some gold to the twiddly bits at the tops.



The Cowboys are running amok in the front garden. Finding the link wires,



...digging a trench,




....and regretting the fact that they didn't do it properly before the extra earth came.



Too lazy to dig a proper hole, Mr. P spends a long time with his head pressed against the brickwork, trying to wire the box.



Everyone else is threading wires. Along the front,



...and down the side.



It starts getting dark and the guys are starting to look hagard. Gone are the smiles and joking around. They need to dig a trench up to the house but they have no tools. The Headman helps us out again and furnishes a handfull of jods. By now it's pitch black.



Mr P stays the night but the others get sent home. Everyone is utterly knackered.

----------


## Loombucket

Here is our cable trench to the house. Not really deep enough, but we are having a path and some sort of plant arch here, eventually.



This is the power box for the waterfall pump and gate driver.



The metal crew turn up first and start laying the railings out. This one was a bit small.



Mr P. has summoned every available man. After some trouble with modern electric appliances, no sharp disk, no tools, broken wire etc, the pretty one (Boysie) starts a racket that awakens every dead thing in a 10Km radius.



This is followed by a less painfull din, from the power chipper.



Boysie digs a larger hole, so that he can get his butt in, but still ends up with his nose against the pillar as he wires up his box.



Meanwhile, round at the front, the metal crew are having great fun. Cutting bits of metal,



...drilling holes,



and trying to fit their stuff into the gaps provided.



Later, there is some welding. Note the full, Isaan style, safety equipment.



A bit of grinding to give the illusion of the required finnish,



A quick trot round with the paint pot and we have some railings, albeit with one panel missing.



Round the back, the template doesn't quite fit the arch but I suspect that it never will. It's going to be a wait and see thing.



Back at the side of the house, the Cowboys have got most of the wiring under control. This bladdy mess will be the junction box.



.....it took them ages.



This was a job for me to finish, as I didn't fancy the tripping hazard that they were making. I actually had to bodily stop them from tipping the left overs onto the flower bed.



It got dark and they all moved inside. A? came and sat, quietly, in the kitchen and waited for the money.

Switch on time!!!



Everything worked. I was amazed. We gave them all some rice, a beer and then threw them out. I recovered all the bits of cable, fittings and stuff from their pick-up, whilst they were eating. A? shook my hand, smiled and deposited a large bag of 'herbal bedroom preparation' on my sun chair. 

It's going to be a cracking week-end.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> I recovered all the bits of cable, fittings and stuff from their pick-up, whilst they were eating


neatly done

----------


## davearn

Great thread LoomB. Amazing how captivating a wall can be !

Cheers mate.

----------


## Archer

Hi Lom
Great pictures and great thread. I just have one thing to mention:




> Originally Posted by Archer
> 
> How many days was this wall building projected to last? (ie how many days are you behind schedule?)
> 
> 
> The job was supposed to take fourty days. That included all the walls to 'being painted' standard, steps down to the rear archway and a runner beam for the gate. We have, so far, lost four full days, due to 'other work' and one whole and two half days due to rain. Not the end of the world and about the same as we lost during the start of the house build.


Are the wall finished after *Day Seventy Six* or will the (never ending) story continue. I am amazed that they can be so far behind. But TiT.

I'm not sure that I will show this thread to Mrs. Archer because I'm sure she would want a wall like this around our land.

Cheers
/Archer

----------


## BKKBILL

Loomb thats a lot of work considering the sparkies  wanted payment for a completed job days ago and that fence piece seems to be short only on one end.
As expected a great thread.

----------


## Loombucket

> Are the wall finished after Day Seventy Six or will the (never ending) story continue. I am amazed that they can be so far behind. But TiT.


Um...yes, it was later explained to me that the original estimate of 'how many days', actually meant 'working days'. That is, days that the men worked. It didn't take into account rain, or days that the guys were busy on another job, or sulking because there was a miss-understanding of where the money was coming from. It is always a little difficult, when dealing with another culture, understanding exactly what part of the subject, they really understand.

Thanks for all the kind words, we are nearly there!

----------


## Loombucket

We are having an issue with the metal man. His railings are a bit wobbly. They can't actually fall out, but they are not rock solid either. His comment of 'this or nothing', was less than encouraging but I reckoned that he could do better if he expected to get paid.

We managed to find a local man to do the khaan (beam) for the runner for the gate. He wanted a little advice from the metal man, to ensure that the runner was in the right place. Metal man and Khaan man duly arrived, traded pencil marks and we were set. Headman then arrived (our previous bung still held good and he was round in a flash, with no mention of any more today). Metal man duly grovelled, promised and pushed off.



Time to get started. Everyone, it seemed, had had a go at the remaining metalwork. There was barely enough to finish the job, but by scouring the garden for all the old 'pillar rodding' pieces, we managed a complicated patchwork assembly that was a passable imitation of the real thing. Here we are leveling and tieing-in.



Stones were getting short, so we had to borrow some from the drive.



Right at the last minute, the drain sections arrived, and were incorporated into the project. This required a little more patchwork, but was undertaken without complaint.



Here is Khun Torn in action, with his better half at the mixing tank. The two lengths of timber were borrowed from the farm over the road.



They were soon joined by Torn junior so that Dad could concentrate on keeping a wet edge.



Here's the front view with both drains in place. They will look ok when they are painted in.



Khun Torn and familly did a pretty good job. They were done and dusted after about six hours, cleaned up behind them and refused beer and bonus. My job was simply to keep the traffic away untill it had gone off.

BIL 1: Move the stuff from the drive, I want to drive in!

LoomB: No, the cement is still wet.

BIL 1: I don't care!

LoomB: I know, that's why I'm not moving the stuff! etc etc.

----------


## S Landreth

> BIL 1: Move the stuff from the drive, I want to drive in!
> 
> LoomB: No, the cement is still wet.
> 
> BIL 1: I don't care!
> 
> LoomB: I know, that's why I'm not moving the stuff! etc etc.


good for you  :Smile: 

it's looking great

----------


## helge

Its been interessting to follow your thread.
One comment: Your raillings seems to be rested on the beam.
Would that give you problems with rust when you have the wall painted ?  Discolored ?

----------


## Loombucket

> ....Your raillings seems to be rested on the beam.


Actually, they are welded to little pegs that were drilled/hammered/sunk into the masonary. Unfortunately, the pegs were not the same size as the holes. This is what caused them to wobble a bit. Later, they were retro fitted with proper expanding fittings and that cured that problem.





> Would that give you problems with rust when you have the wall painted ?


I hope not. Everything metal was painted to within an inch of it's life, but one can never be sure.

----------


## DrAndy

lucky it is "just" a wall

although a super-wall

----------


## slackula

> although a super-wall


And its construction has garnered 4,450 views so far! 

Pretty impressive for a thread about a garden wall, hopefully Loombucket is going to build something else soon, I miss getting my fix of the daily updates.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Loombucket

> hopefully Loombucket is going to build something else soon,


Thanks! The garden thread has gotten a bit left by the wayside, so I will be updating that. I was thinking of doing 'my home town' or 'something with Monks'. Not sure yet. Perhaps ' The Boy Scouts Guide to Pattaya' might go down well, although I haven't made it there yet.   :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

The Metal men return to have another stab at fitting the missing panel.



This time it fits and the assistant is left to retro-fit the expanding fixings, whilst the Boss goes off to fetch the gate. After a while, he gets bored and starts adding the top to the bottom runner. It's an O section, to stop the gate from escaping.



I missed the unloading, but here it is being propped up by two handy extras. They stood for ages, while Metal man fiddled about, making bits he should have made in his workshop. The guy in red was desperately seeking a smoke.



A couple of hours later, it was safe to let go and the extras were rushed back to the safety of the workshop. Possibly to get a decent upper arm massage. The guy in the red added some twiddly bits,



....some lower supports,



.....and then carefully cleaned up and painted.



Later, when the Boss was still away, he very kindly repaired the field gate, that had been broken since the night of the party, nearly a year ago.



He even added a plate from the spares box. It looks a little out because the pillar was hit so hard it moved a bit.



My first thought was that the wheels were woefully inadequate, but in fact, they only needed a good oiling to get things moving.

----------


## helge

Hey Loom.
Did you consider having a gate with remote- control ?
If you had any thoughts or plan, I would be all ears, as I am somewhat tired of walking to the road closing the gate.

You know, you pad a dog, and he moves in with you :Smile: 
Actually have two dogs in the neigborhood, who opens the gate with their "snauz". And the crazy farang carries them out.
Record: Same dog 6 times 1 day. Bor sanook

----------


## Loombucket

Last Day!

Mr. Metal is so tight for money, he actually comes around with the garden gate. It's not actually finnished, but he build the rest of it in situ. He was in no mood to speak though.  :Smile: 



That's Mrs. Metal in her guise as a miserable, don't mess with me, partner.



Later, as Metal man tries to make a Faberge egg out of a Buffalow's scrotum, partner and son have a go with the paint pot.



Handles, that we had seen over two months ago, were fitted and painted,



....and here is the garden gate in all it's glory. It's not fantastic, but it was his nineth attempt. It would have been cheaper for him to admit that he couldn't do it. But that would have been a serious face thing. Again, you won't find another like it. 



Last, but not least, Lek from the village, added the extra gold flourishes to the handles,



....as the Metals had had enough of fallangs and their strange ways.




Now all we need is a decent coat of paint, or five. For reasons that we won't go into here, I don't have any pictures of the painted wall. When I do get some, I will bung them on the end.

Now, dear reader, our tale is done. I will leave you with a random sunset and post the breakdown in a few days. That's the cost breakdown, not the mental one. Cheers.

----------


## hillbilly

Great job. And your right, I have never seen an doorway arch like yours!  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

I concur. Great job. Thanks for a very enjoyable story of a fence build. Now let get going on the garden.

----------


## DrAndy

bloody hell, 85 days and 150 posts, innumerable pics and an exhausted bloke

well done, what a wall

----------


## Loombucket

> Did you consider having a gate with remote- control ?


Well we have the electric for it and if we decide to go for it, I will get back to you. It's just nice to have a Dogpoo-less garden.





> ....you're right, I have never seen an doorway arch like yours!


Hopefully, we will never see another one like it again.





> Now let's get going on the garden.


Hey cheeky, I'm taking a quick break  :Smile: 





> bloody hell, 85 days and 150 posts, innumerable pics and an exhausted bloke well done, what a wall


Thanks very much for all of your kind words Dr. A.

----------


## shunpike

Congratulations on the completion of the Great Wall of Loombucket, may it last at least as long as that other Great Wall! :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

but...can you see it from Spicy?

----------


## danno5

Another classic thread by Loombucket! The wall looks great - thanks for your efforts in posting it all!

----------


## Loombucket

Time to end this and move on

The contract price was *160,000Bht*

This included Labour and tools to build the wall, putting the electrics in, changing the TV arial, fitting one aircon unit in the downstairs bedroom and fitting a TV signal booster in the loft space. At this point, it's not easy to seperate one from t'other.

The wall run was *174 Metres* approx. That's about 3/4 of a Rai. We bought the materials ourselves.

Posts are *3 M* apart. There are *Seven* Blocks per span wide and *Eight* blocks high on the non metal walls. That's about as tall as an average Thai person. *Three or Four* blocks higher on the strengthened wall. In addition, there are *Four* blocks to each post, to take the post from the pad up to soil level. You can buy single blocks for around *5 Bht*. In quantity, the price drops to around *3.5-3.8 Bht.* It was cheaper to buy ours from Khorat and have them shipped the 50 odd Km.

*Item Quantity Price Bht* 

Blocks. 2,800. *10,700* 
Blocks with holes. 80. *2,820*
Rebar. *24,066* We had the square binders pre-made from a local firm
Stones. One large truck load and a small top up. *6,290*
Cement bags. ? 150 + ?. *17,600* Not exact as someone was stealing (I know who you are BIL from hell)
Metal gates and fencing. *38,000*
Lamps and cables. *13,000* (From Du Home in Khorat)
Gate Khaan (beam). *2,000*
Soil Truck loads. 40. *16,000*
Sand still remains a mystery but seems to have been lumped with the cement price.Two truck loads
Misc items, including numerous tins of 'pipe glue', water pipe, bits of wood, insulating tape, choky blocks (terminan), water pipe right angles, catering classes for the electricians lunches, beer for Electrians, etc, *about 4k*

*Total cost 294,000 Bht.*

Cost to paint, including labour was 20,000 but the G/f decided to buy a carpet instead  :Sad: 

That is another story. Cheers!

----------


## Archer

Hi Loom
Thanks for your post and cost break down (luckily not yours).
Now I look forward to you post about your garden.

Cheers
/Archer




> Cost to paint, including labour was 20,000 but the G/f decided to buy a carpet instead That is another story. Cheers!


May I be so bold and suggest that you buy paint and brush and have you G/f paint the wall  :mid:

----------


## g phelo

Great Stuff,
Did you have a Sq Mtr price for your rendering?
Why do Thais insist (many sightings) on using Blue conduit (water) when it should be yellow. A very dangerous practice.
Your thread was well done and has armed me for any future foray I may try.
Cheers
Phelo

----------


## Dilbert

Very entertaining and educational, thanks.
Having funded but missing the action on a similar project in the past, I can appreciate what you went through.  As commented early on, your patience and comradeship with the crew probably went a long way to ensuring that the job was completed to your satisfaction.  :Smile:

----------


## oneday

I know this is an old thread, but it's my only option since I have to few posts to PM the OP.

I just finished reading this wall thread.  Great read and nice  tongue-in-cheek style.  Thanks OP for taking all the time it took.  I know  what it takes to post a thread like that.

I'm tying to puzzle out  the footer, column and ground beam construction.  If I have this right  you dig the footer, make the column metal work, place it in and pour the  footer.  That's pretty straight forward to me.  BTW, did you place  spacers under the column rebar to keep the rebar off the ground?

Then  it looks like you place four blocks on the footer and form a square  around the column rebar and then pour a smaller square of cement inside  these blocks.

I assume the ground beam is formed and poured on top of these smaller squares.

If this is right, why the smaller squares on top of the footer?  Why not pour the beam directly on top of the larger footer?

----------


## Loombucket

> I just finished reading this wall thread. Great read and nice tongue-in-cheek style. Thanks OP for taking all the time it took. I know what it takes to post a thread like that.


Thank you! I think I aged about thirty years, in the time it took to build.






> did you place spacers under the column rebar to keep the rebar off the ground?


The metalwork sits on top of a contrete pad, so it is well away from the soil. The metal base assembly is then filled in with more concrete.




> why the smaller squares on top of the footer? Why not pour the beam directly on top of the larger footer?


That is a jolly good question! I believe that the smaller square is the same size as the column and makes it easier to tie in the rebar, for the groundbeam, in the correct place. My Thai 'building language skills' were never anything to show off about, but I have forgotten what they actually told me about this. The old Mrs. Loomb would know, but she is not available for comment! Thanks for your feedback.  :Smile:

----------


## crepitas

5555..nice job mate...maybe could have _grown_ a _wall_ in the same time..?

To be honest I have never understood the thinking behind building an _urban style_ house and garden in a rural or semi rural environment. Seems somewhat incongruous in such picturesque surroundings ......blocking it out with a wall?
Guess the answer is probably the _face and_ behest of the little women?

----------


## Yemen

Thanks Loomie, very entertaining. Interesting interaction between Thai & falang thinking and actions.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by helge
> 
> Did you consider having a gate with remote- control ?
> 
> 
> Well we have the electric for it and if we decide to go for it, I will get back to you.


A remote -controlled gate is worth it - especially when it's raining.  Make sure the foundation for the track/rollers is rock-solid tho 'cause here in Thailand the earth is continually shifting making it a problem for the electric motor to open/close the gate smoothly if not level.

----------


## oneday

Looks like I lucked out and you are still here and monitoring your thread.




> The metalwork sits on top of a contrete pad, so it is well away from the soil. The metal base assembly is then filled in with more concrete.


In one of your pictures it looks like that bottom footer pad isn't quite dry before they place the metalwork in; yes, no?  I have seen this method before in one or two other building threads, but wasn't sure I was seeing correctly.  This way there is no way the rebar will be exposed.




> That is a jolly good question! I believe that the smaller square is the same size as the column and makes it easier to tie in the rebar, for the groundbeam, in the correct place. My Thai 'building language skills' were never anything to show off about, but I have forgotten what they actually told me about this. The old Mrs. Loomb would know, but she is not available for comment! Thanks for your feedback.


I had another question on the smaller square and ground beam relationship, but going back to your pictures on page one I got my answer.

  Correct me if Im wrong, but most or all of your wall was essentially a retaining wall?  If so, then your wall is much stronger than I will need, but the basic construction is there and its certainly the best documented Ive ever seen.  BTW, if your wall is retaining a lot of dirt from your plot then it certainly explains the size of that footer hole on page #1, post #2, 4th picture down.

  Do you remember about how much of your ground beam was below ground level?

----------


## Loombucket

> most or all of your wall was essentially a retaining wall?


Yes! We made a small hill and plonked the house on it. Then we attempted to flatten out the area around it. The retaining wall on the tree side, holds about six feet higher than the land on the other side, at the front. Less on the soi side. I have the original drawings somewhere!



> your wall is much stronger than I will need


Quite possibly!  :Smile: 



> Do you remember about how much of your ground beam was below ground level?


I remember that the front was cut in, but only to get the level right. The rest was placed on level ground and filled in later.



> the basic construction is there and it’s certainly the best documented I’ve ever seen.


Thanks very much!

Oh, and the pad is still wet, when the base plate is put in.

----------


## oneday

Thanks for the prompt reply.  I think I now have the jest of all the components for building a block wall in Thailand.

That's a lot of dirt to retain.  When I was reading your thread I was surprised to see a lentil or what we call in America a "header" going into the middle of at least one of your walls, then as I kept reading I realized it was a very tall wall.

Anyway, hope all is going well with all your construction.  Haven't read your house build, but I'll get around to it.

----------


## t.s

i think you mean lintel, lenitil is a bean. great thread,

----------


## kowpot

> LET'S BUILD A WALL.
> 
> Said by Joe Stalin in 1945 at Berlin Germany
> 
> Let's TEAR THIS WALL DOWN.
> 
> Said by Ron Reagan 1985 in Washington DC.


I believe Ronald Regan was actually in Berlin when he gave that speech.

----------


## aging one

Sorry but who gives a fuck the last post is 4+ years old and Reagan is well dead.

----------


## dennis4558

> Sorry but who gives a fuck the last post is 4+ years old and Reagan is well dead.


Nice fence

----------


## buriramboy

> Sorry but who gives a fuck the last post is 4+ years old and Reagan is well dead.


Probably the same people who give a fuck about your incessant stalking of pb day after day which seems to be your only reason for posting here these days, so that would be no one. You used to be a nice interesting informative guy, haven't met you myself but people who have speak well of you, yet now you just want to hound some girl who is obviously lonely in Asia away from home teaching in a  foreign country. The attitude you display towards her is not one how people I know who've met You describe you.

----------


## Klondyke

> _LET'S BUILD A WALL._
> 
> _Said by Joe Stalin in 1945 at Berlin Germany_


Berlin Wall was started in 1961, almost 10 years after Stalin's death...

----------


## Klondyke

When Mr. Reagan - with his advanced Alzheimer - said the famous sentence, he had to read on his list...

----------


## Klondyke

^However, his successor, Mr. Bush sr. has not been much amused (and his friend Iron Lady) when the wall was few years later really torn down...

----------

